# Sunday's Show and Tell...8/12/18



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2018)

Good morning Show and Tellers.
Let's see what classics you have found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.

I got lucky enough to find a decent set of Carlisle's for a friend from a respected Caber.






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 12, 2018)

bought front fender for my Chief bike-now I need the rear fender.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 12, 2018)

I picked up a few projects from Bricycle. I also found a nice dry cell battery at an antique store that I may re-label for bicycle use.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 12, 2018)

Picked up a few things this week, a 41 rollfast tall frame tank bike which is for sale, a nice front loader Delta headlight and a troxel seat!


----------



## petritl (Aug 12, 2018)

I’ve had a fun week:

It may not be cool for most on this forum but I found and won a 7-Eleven team issue skin suit (time trial) off of eBay.

Reproduction poster for the 1949 TDF; this is the tour I believe my V. Bianco frame set was raced in.

My kids kept destroying table spoons dishing out ice cream; I located this brass ice cream scoop in  a nearby shop. The kids say it works great.

An old Pontiac was purchased so the new driver in the house (16yr old) can borrow it, looks like it will haul a full size bike with the seats down.


----------



## Greg Kozak (Aug 12, 2018)

Made in Pennsylvania between 1840-1875. Keeps time, chimes the hours and has a calendar function.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 12, 2018)

I had this printed up recently.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 12, 2018)

Nothing too exciting, just found this crummy old head badge...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 12, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> bought front fender for my Chief bike-now I need the rear fender.
> 
> View attachment 851355
> 
> View attachment 851356



That's great man, good luck.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 12, 2018)

I found a few neat items today at a Chicago area flea market.

A working Antique Keystone Pictograph, There is a tray that slides in underneath that you put a photo on, it then projects the photo on to a wall or screen. Inside the unit, there is two bulbs, and some mirrors. When testing it out, it gets really hot very quickly.




A antique African Zulu Assegai Iron Spear Head.




Ware Bros Chicago Roller Skate Co Roller Skates in the original metal carry case from the same company.




A very old weighted antique Brass Spittoon




Miscellaneous Saw Sets and tools, A antique Hand Forged Tifany Conklin Pruner, A set of fenders (Hopefully They Might Be Original Schwinn Stingrays), A double headed Melco Clay Pigeon thrower that throws two pigeons at once.





And a dual 521 turntable.




Is there a definite way to tell if the fenders are from a stingray, I have been looking for a friend who wanted me to find a set. He tore his off his childhood bike when he was a kid.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 12, 2018)

I almost forgot my favorite purchase from Saturday. A Large 33" Vintage charcoal scetch signed by the artist.


----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 12, 2018)

2  Schwinns


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 12, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Nothing too exciting, just found this crummy old head badge...




Now that a pretty sad offering to share on this weeks show and tell.......I'll bail you out and give you a couple bucks for it


----------



## stoney (Aug 12, 2018)

Rayzway310 said:


> 2  Schwinns
> 
> View attachment 851539




Beautiful, especially the B10e, what badge is on it.


----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 12, 2018)

stoney said:


> Beautiful, especially the B10e, what badge is on it.


----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 12, 2018)

stoney said:


> Beautiful, especially the B10e, what badge is on it.



Thank You Stoney!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2018)

I was finally able to help a friend dig out this Elgin Swift and take it off his hands.


----------



## JKT (Aug 12, 2018)

Well it seems like I've been switching a bit to boats lately..  lol  .. I picked up this unusual and uncommand AeroCraft  model JCC project ( JCC stands for Junior Cabin Cruiser ) they were made in St. Charles, MI. about 30 Miles from me.. from 1947 to around 1957 or so.. in sizes of 21ft., 18ft., and 15ft.,   this one is 18ft.   the boat weighs 700lbs.  they are all aluminum and some originally had mahogany paneling on the inside .. steering on this one is both inside and outside.. the square windows tilt out from the bottom for air.. original advertisements state they sleep 3 comfortably or 4 snuggly !! can accommodate up to 8 people..   seller stated it was a old Detroit River Police Boat..  I have my doubts on that though..


----------



## mazdaflyer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## blincoe (Aug 12, 2018)

I was just at an  antique mall and found 2 NOS diamond chains!

$85 each with 10% off

Score!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 12, 2018)

Picked up this today,long drive but has some cool goodies on it! The "namebadge" around the head tube says "Snuufy Smith" with 2 U's..


----------



## stoney (Aug 12, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Picked up this today,long drive but has some cool goodies on it! The "namebadge" around the head tube says "Snuufy Smith" with 2 U's..View attachment 851685
> 
> View attachment 851686
> 
> View attachment 851687




I like the police tag on the back fender


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 12, 2018)

A bunch of Colson parts from a fellow caber, most of which has already found its way onto one of my bikes.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2018)

JKT said:


> Well it seems like I've been switching a bit to boats lately..  lol  .. I picked up this unusual and uncommand AeroCraft  model JCC project ( JCC stands for Junior Cabin Cruiser ) they were made in St. Charles, MI. about 30 Miles from me.. from 1947 to around 1957 or so.. in sizes of 21ft., 18ft., and 15ft.,   this one is 18ft.   the boat weighs 700lbs.  they are all aluminum and some originally had mahogany paneling on the inside .. steering on this one is both inside and outside.. the square windows tilt out from the bottom for air.. original advertisements state they sleep 3 comfortably or 4 snuggly !! can accommodate up to 8 people..   seller stated it was a old Detroit River Police Boat..  I have my doubts on that though..
> 
> View attachment 851636
> 
> ...



Love it!  Can we see the inside?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Nothing too exciting, just found this crummy old head badge...
> View attachment 851504
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea that is kinda crappy--you got my address just send it to me so you don't have so much clutter V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2018)

No bicycle stuff this week but a huge shout out to @Barto for turning me onto a source for the timer for my '57 Harley Sportster. V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Aug 12, 2018)

Got my sweaty little paws on a 1979 Herman Miller Eames Lounge Chair with Brazilian Rosewood. How lucky can a guy get? I've been replacing the broken Achilles heal of this gem, the shock mount. It's a couple of rubber mounts that hold the seat to the back. Either the glue fails, because there are no screws, or the rubber ages and fails, or the wood fails. The glue failed on this chair. There has been a lot of talk with the experts, and I have ended up with new mounts and high dollar 3M epoxy. I hope the wood doesn't fail.
Otherwise the chair is in fairly nice shape. I've been polishing the aluminum base and treating the tired leather with Leatherique. This is a two part conditioner/cleaner that I'm sold on. Surely someone on the CABE has been using it on saddles already. I've also been treating the wood to bring back the sparkle. Wowmomwow! She's looking tasty.
I'll have the chair ready to sit in next Sunday. My feet will be up, the dog will be wagging his tail wanting love, and the martini will be at my right hand, while I prosthelytise on whatever suits my fancy.


----------



## Barto (Aug 12, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Picked up this today,long drive but has some cool goodies on it! The "namebadge" around the head tube says "Snuufy Smith" with 2 U's..View attachment 851685
> 
> View attachment 851686
> 
> View attachment 851687



Nice Police tag,  very local to me!


----------



## JKT (Aug 12, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Love it!  Can we see the inside?



I don't have any of this boat yet... its still mahogany inside with a mahogany dash and original interment panel and even the keys still in it..    but.. here are a few from other ones being restored.. one person is doing theirs in Baltic Birch ..they are sorta plain but the factory states they are left to the owners imagination change as liked or could be ordered as you like..  so far mine is the only one I've found that has the original mahogany dash still in it.. all this others may have been changed... or not.. ??


----------



## stoney (Aug 12, 2018)

JKT said:


> I don't have any of this boat yet... its still mahogany inside with a mahogany dash and original interment panel and even the keys still in it..    but.. here are a few from other ones being restored.. one person is doing theirs in Baltic Birch ..they are sorta plain but the factory states they are left to the owners imagination change as liked or could be ordered as you like..  so far mine is the only one I've found that has the original mahogany dash still in it.. all this others may have been changed... or not.. ??
> 
> View attachment 851829
> 
> ...




JKT, Google  The Return of Shelby the Swamp Man, maybe you have seen him. He has a boat pretty close to that. Maybe you could be " The Shelby" of Saginaw.  Your boat is cooler though


----------



## JKT (Aug 12, 2018)

stoney said:


> JKT, Google  The Return of Shelby the Swamp Man, maybe you have seen him. He has a boat pretty close to that. Maybe you could be " The Shelby" of Saginaw.  Your boat is cooler though



thanks, !!  I'll have to Google that..    wow !! that's crazy what he puts that boats through !! yeah mine is a little cooler looking though.. hehe..


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 12, 2018)

I got the left side of the DX tank I needed. Thanks to Sm2501. 






I always tell myself no more but I just can’t let them go to the scrap yard. Another Varsity followed me home




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 12, 2018)

I found this chicken of the woods mushroom while Mt. biking which i promptly sold to a local restaurant.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2018)

JKT said:


> Well it seems like I've been switching a bit to boats lately..  lol  .. I picked up this unusual and uncommand AeroCraft  model JCC project ( JCC stands for Junior Cabin Cruiser ) they were made in St. Charles, MI. about 30 Miles from me.. from 1947 to around 1957 or so.. in sizes of 21ft., 18ft., and 15ft.,   this one is 18ft.   the boat weighs 700lbs.  they are all aluminum and some originally had mahogany paneling on the inside .. steering on this one is both inside and outside.. the square windows tilt out from the bottom for air.. original advertisements state they sleep 3 comfortably or 4 snuggly !! can accommodate up to 8 people..   seller stated it was a old Detroit River Police Boat..  I have my doubts on that though..
> 
> View attachment 851636
> 
> ...




Cool boat. Unless I suddenly become wealthy I do not plan on owning a BOAT (Break Out Another Thousand) but if I do here is my dream... V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Aug 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool boat. Unless I suddenly become wealthy I do not plan on owning a BOAT (Break Out Another Thousand) but if I do here is my dream... V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 851910
> 
> ...



yes that's a cool boat too... the more you look the more cool ones you find.. I agree with BOAT ( break out another thousand ) especially with wooden boats.. very cool but VERY expensive … Classic Aluminum boats are becoming more and more sought after and not nearly as expensive to redo... no need to be real wealthy  !! lol


----------



## stoney (Aug 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool boat. Unless I suddenly become wealthy I do not plan on owning a BOAT (Break Out Another Thousand) but if I do here is my dream... V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 851910
> 
> ...




With those Chris Craft Cobras it is more like BREAK OUT ANOTHER $10K


----------



## modelcarjedi (Aug 13, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I found a few neat items today at a Chicago area flea market.
> 
> A working Antique Keystone Pictograph, There is a tray that slides in underneath that you put a photo on, it then projects the photo on to a wall or screen. Inside the unit, there is two bulbs, and some mirrors. When testing it out, it gets really hot very quickly.
> View attachment 851512
> ...




Nice turntable! I have a Dual 1216 and love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 13, 2018)

No bicycle scores this last weekend, but couldn't pass this up. Vintage Briggs and Stratton. Aluminum intake, glass gas filter bowl and oil bath air filter. Turns over, haven't tried to run it yet, but price ... $10. Wasn't gonna leave without it !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 13, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 851723
> 
> 
> Got my sweaty little paws on a 1979 Herman Miller Eames Lounge Chair with Brazilian Rosewood. How lucky can a guy get?




my old job was at the end of a road by the bay. people would dump stuff out there all the time. one day I saw one of those chairs by the side of the road and thought that was an interesting chair but did not go back. like a week later I saw one on the antiques road show and saw how much they go for... it was gone by then.


----------



## MarkKBike (Aug 13, 2018)

I did more research on the spear I posted yesterday.
There is still a tag on it from a antique store that called it a "Antique African Assegai ",  I found It is actually a "African Massai Spear", These spears were used for Lion Hunting, and if a warrior was able to kill a lion by themselves they would raise in status. The pointed end would get stuck in the ground, and they would then get the lion to charge into the spear end.

I originally thought it was just a spear head and the pointed end went into a longer shaft that would have been missing. that is not the case.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry for the  late reply. I picked up a set of Lobdell wood rims. The axles got lost in the mail.


----------



## JKT (Aug 13, 2018)

Sped Man said:


> Sorry for the  late reply. I picked up a set of Lobdell wood rims. The axles got lost in the mail. View attachment 852130



nice !! leave it to the good old USPS !! they never lose your bills !!


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 14, 2018)

Middle Elgin is new



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

